# This can't be right - How long do we ovulate for?



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

I know that I should read more about this, but I figured I'd pop in and ask. I don't chart, and I found new 20-pack Answer ovulation predictor strips that I used this month because I seem to have missed my ovulation last month with the 7-day predictor box.

I thought our LH levels were high for just a couple of days each month. I started testing a day or so after my period ended and I got negatives on the LH surge. A week ago on Thursday (a week after I started testing), my test line got darker, but was not _as_ dark as the control line. Friday and Saturday minutely darker still. Since Sunday, my test line has been noticeably darker than the control line when I test first thing in the morning. If I test in the evening, it's almost as dark, but not darker. It's Friday, so that's about 5 days of LH surge??? That's not how it's supposed to work, is it?? What's going on?


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Don't use FMU. You will get false positives using first morning urine. Use the evening test results.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

: most OPK say specifically not to do FMU. Wait till about noon and then again around 6PM.

It is possible for your body to try and O but dosnt then several days later it starts over again.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

I got five days of positives with Answer as well, but with 2PM urine. That was the cycle before the one we conceived. Sometimes eggs have a hard time getting out of the gate and your body will gear up for a second chance right away, which could explain it.


----------



## PeanutsMommy620 (Feb 25, 2009)

Funny, I had the same problem this month. I had 4 days of + with First Response. I did use FMU, but the box said that was okay. I honestly just can't hold it for 2-4 hours! And I drink water constantly, so I tried to use the PM urine one day and was so thirsty and dehydrated. No thanks!!! My first thought when I saw 4 days of + was, "Uh oh, did I pop out more than one egg???" I have read in the past what Lisa said (that sometimes your eggs have a hard time getting out of the gate). I wonder if they have a hard time getting out of the gate- does that hurt your chances for conception that month?


----------

